# Repeat Log On Requirement.



## Andy in Sig (15 Jul 2007)

I think there's a minor flaw in the software. The following has happened quite a few times: I can log on while in the forum index and it shows top right that I have logged on. However when I come to post in one of the fora, I hit submit and then the computer demands that I log on again. If this is happening to other people too i.e. my computer's not just being a freak, it is probably worth having a look at. Ta in advance.


----------



## Yorkshireman (15 Jul 2007)

I think that the only time that I`ve had that happen is when I`ve been `mulling` things over or 'popped' somewhere else for a look, and I think that it`s timed me out.


----------



## spesh (22 Jul 2007)

Andy in Sig said:


> I think there's a minor flaw in the software. The following has happened quite a few times: I can log on while in the forum index and it shows top right that I have logged on. However when I come to post in one of the fora, I hit submit and then the computer demands that I log on again. If this is happening to other people too i.e. my computer's not just being a freak, it is probably worth having a look at. Ta in advance.



I've had the same thing happen to me just now.


----------



## longers (22 Jul 2007)

Me too.


----------



## Bokonon (25 Jul 2007)

I noticed the same problem on Monday when I was viewing the forums from a PC booted from a live Linux CD. I just assumed it was a problem with the system not being well configured and trying to write cookie data or whatever back to the ro file system. Presumably the problem doesn't occur if you select 'remember me' when logging in (assuming it is safe to do so, eg not using a single user account on a shared computer)?


----------



## Shaun (25 Jul 2007)

I'll add this one to the To-do list 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Elmer Fudd (25 Jul 2007)

Used to have this sort of problem with many sites a few years back, but then I downloaded a little freeware programme called 'Cookie Manager'. Once I'd logged in to a site I'd open it up and put the cookie into the save side and all problems desisted.
I wouldn't use it for on-line banking though !


----------



## Shaun (25 Jul 2007)

I've tweaked the cookie and HTTP settings for the forums - let me know if anything changes, either for the better or worse?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## TimO (25 Jul 2007)

Those tweaks may have gone a bit askew. Threads don't appear to be "read" now. It doesn't matter how often, or what parts of a thread I look at, the icon stays marked as unread, as obviously do the forums.

I logged out, and back in, which killed the cookies, so everything was then read, but as people have made new posts, and threads have become "unread", they never seem to go back to being read.

Things seemed fine earlier today.

(This is with Firefox 2.0.0.5 under Windows XP).


----------



## Shaun (25 Jul 2007)

Okay, cookies setting re-tweaked ... any better?


----------



## TimO (25 Jul 2007)

Yes, threads are being marked as read now.

Cheers.


----------



## mosschops2 (1 Aug 2007)

Also - fyi - the re-logging in thing, which was a pain before has been resolved. Hooray!

In IE7, I tend to look at a thread eg Beginners, and "open as a new tab" any threads which I want to read. Even though I'd logged in on the first page, I'd then have to log in again on each page if I wanted to post. Not sure how widespread an issue it was - but nonetheless it is solved completely now!

Good effort!


----------



## Andy in Sig (4 Aug 2007)

I'm still getting asked to log on again just prior to posting something. I suspect that the time between initial log on and a required repeat is set a bit short. Would it be possible to extend it to about 15 mins?

On the whole though everything else seems to be running ticketyboo.


----------



## Yorkshireman (4 Aug 2007)

Huh! I thought that was just me and my slow typing.


----------



## Shaun (4 Aug 2007)

I think that may be related to the board cookie settings - I'll have a look.


----------



## Shaun (5 Aug 2007)

I've modified the cookie timeout from 15mins. to 30mins. - should be plenty of time for you one-fingered typists


----------



## Yorkshireman (5 Aug 2007)

Cheers Shaun. Thought it was 30 min to start with ... that explains my feeligs of inadequacy


----------



## OldSeagul (5 Aug 2007)

Seems to work better with Firefox than IE7.


----------

